# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Adriatic Lines

## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα,

διάβασα σήμερα στο Ships of Southern Europe, ότι αναλαμβάνει δράση η Adriatic Lines με τα Ropax 1 & 2.
Το δρομολόγιο είναι Ραβέννα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Κόρινθος.
Η ιστοσελίδα τους είναι: www.adriaticlines.eu

Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω; Νόμιζα ότι τα πλοία είναι παροπλισμένα στο Πέραμα. 
Θεωρώ τη στιγμή λίγο ακατάλληλη, με δεδομένη την παρούσα οικονομική κατάσταση, τι λέτε;

----------


## douzoune

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> διάβασα σήμερα στο Ships of Southern Europe, ότι αναλμαβάνει δράση η Adriatic Lines με τα Ropax 1 & 2.
> Το δρομολόγιο είναι Ραβέννα - Ηγουμενίτσα - Κόρινθος.
> Η ιστοσελίδα τους είναι: www.adriaticlines.eu
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω; Νόμιζα ότι τα πλοία είναι παροπλισμένα στο Πέραμα. 
> Θεωρώ τη στιγμή λίγο ακατάλληλη, με δεδομένη την παρούσα οικονομική κατάσταση, τι λέτε;


Το Ropax2 βρίσκεται καθ' οδόν για Κόρινθο. Μάλλον ξεκινάει το παραπάνω δρομολόγιο που αναφέρεις. 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61705

----------


## sea_serenade

Έμαθα σήμερα απο άτομο του Κ.Λ. Ηγουμενίτσας πως χθές εμφανίστηκε στην Ηγουμενίτσα ένα βαπόρι το οποίο θα κάνει δρομολόγια για Ραβένα. Το βαπόρι έμεινε για πολύ λίγο στην Ηγουμενίτσα και στη συνέχεια άφυγε. Προσωπικά δεν το είδα αλλά για να το λέει άτομο απο το Λιμεναρχείο λογικά.........

----------


## Apostolos

Τι πληρώματα έχουν??? Ειναι ναυλωμένα ή αγορασμένα?

----------


## hsw

Adriatic Lines: Δρομολόγησαν το πρώτο πλοίο σχεδιασμένο εξ ολοκλήρου για τη μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων

marinews

----------


## Apostolos

Σταμάτησαν την φόρτωση "ναυτεργάτες"
http://www.marinews.gr/pub/category....ontentid=11433

----------


## despo

Με το εντος εισαγωγικών ναυτεργάτες, τι εννοείς ?.

----------


## Apostolos

Οτι συνήθως στέλνουν νεαρούς σπο τις φοιτητικές οργανώσεις... Αν και ειναι για καλό δεν παύει να είναι οξύμωρο...

----------


## despo

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι νεαροί απο φοιτητικές οργανώσεις, αλλά οταν βλέπουμε Ρουμάνους να δουλεύουν σε πλοίο που κάνει γραμμή Ελλάδας - Ιταλίας και να υπάρχουν άνεργοι Έλληνες ναυτικοί, έχουν απόλυτο δίκιο να κάνουν κινητοποίηση.

----------


## Apostolos

Απορώ γιατι βάζουν όμως τους άσχετους απο Ρο/Ρο Ρουμάνους... Αν βάζαν 5 6 Έλληνες τουλάχιστο Γέφυρα και κατάστρωμα (Καπετάνιο, Υποπλοίαρχο, Λοστρόμο και 2 νάυτες) τα βαπόρια θα δούλευαν γρηγορότερα, ασφαλέστερα και ποιό οικονομικά. Οι άνθρωποι απο ίδια πείρα είναι άσχετοι τελείως απο φορτώματα ρο/ρο. Η σημαία ειναι Ευρωπαϊκή και  με λογικά μισθολόγια θα βρίσκαν άξιους ανθρώπους

----------


## T.ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Απορώ γιατι βάζουν όμως τους άσχετους απο Ρο/Ρο Ρουμάνους... Αν βάζαν 5 6 Έλληνες τουλάχιστο Γέφυρα και κατάστρωμα (Καπετάνιο, Υποπλοίαρχο, Λοστρόμο και 2 νάυτες) τα βαπόρια θα δούλευαν γρηγορότερα, ασφαλέστερα και ποιό οικονομικά. Οι άνθρωποι απο ίδια πείρα είναι άσχετοι τελείως απο φορτώματα ρο/ρο. Η σημαία ειναι Ευρωπαϊκή και με λογικά μισθολόγια θα βρίσκαν άξιους ανθρώπους


Αυτές είναι δίστιχος οι λάθος πολιτικές των εταιρειών για φθηνά πληρώματα, που ότι γλιτώσουν από μισθούς τα δίνουν στο δεκαπλάσιο σε καύσιμα και ζημιές. Αξιοκρατία και πάλι Αξιοκρατία!!!

----------

